# My FREE HD-DVR upgrade experience



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

I thougt I would document my experience with a "FREE" HD-DVR upgrade.

First, the other day I got a message to call Directv ASAP regarding HD equipment and channels because I was not getting all the channels, and eventually would lose all of the ones I do get. 

I called the specified # and David picked up on the 2nd ring asking me for the name on my account. He then asked why i was calling? I said I got a message to call for a Free HD upgrade. He said ok hold on while I schedule you. A few minutes later he came back saying he could have everything installed tomorrow. I said "how about this Sat morning?", and he said ok. I asked "what exactly are you going to install?" He said, "we are replacing both (2) or your HR10-250's. and the dish. I said, "what about my SD Tivo?" He said, " no, it's not HD, but I could go buy a new DVR at CC or best buy for less than the $100 he was going to charge me." I asked about a zinwell multiswitch, and he confirmed they would bring one. I asked what model dvr's and he said HR20's. I said are you sure? because I thought they were using only HR21's now with no ota tuner. He assured me I would get HR20's.

Anyway, we'll see how it all goes. The whole experience seems very unproffesional up to now. He seemed hurried and didn't really seem like he would honestly answer any questions I may have had. The only good thing so far is it is Free,quick, and they caled me. I didn't have to go through retention, or play csr roulette. 

I'll keep you all updated throughout the whole process.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I would imagine that D* is trying to speed up the legacy HD hardware changeover so that they can dump the mpeg2 HD channels


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds good.
But, dont expect HR20s.

No offense to David, but, as we all know time and time again, D* CSR's cant guarantee what model you'll get.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

CJTE said:


> Sounds good.
> But, dont expect HR20s.
> 
> No offense to David, but, as we all know time and time again, D* CSR's cant guarantee what model you'll get.


Yeah, I didn't think so. I called Premier the installer, and they told me they are still getting HR20's, but could not guarantee I woul get 2 of them. She did notate the order that I prefer the Hr20 however.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> I thougt I would document my experience with a "FREE" HD-DVR upgrade.
> 
> First, the other day I got a message to call Directv ASAP regarding HD equipment and channels because I was not getting all the channels, and eventually would lose all of the ones I do get.
> 
> ...


Let me see if I got this straight......They offered you two free HD DVR's and free installation, but up to that point the experience was very unprofessional. Did they forget to throw in the free Lexis?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Did they forget to throw in the free Lexis?


Why would he want a set of words?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Why would he want a set of words?


LOL, yeah, I wanted them to throw in some words. No wonder he is Dazed and Confused.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Let me see if I got this straight......They offered you two free HD DVR's and free installation, but up to that point the experience was very unprofessional. Did they forget to throw in the free Lexis?


Dude,

Get a clue. What they are willing to give me or charge me has nothing to do with how professional they are.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

You just got "the best deal".

They haven't given deals like that since the new channels lauched.

Those are the kind of offer you just say YES to.

What happens next is you call back and they say "what deal."

If you can still get this deal, do it. Use the

● Ordering Tips 

to verify everything. Make sure you click each link and follow each step.

Next use the Installation Guide to make sure you get a great install.

What? Are you still here? Go pick up your phone! 

- Craig


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You just got "the best deal".
> 
> They haven't given deals like that since the new channels lauched.
> 
> ...


Craig,

Thanks for all the tips. I'll print out the pdf. for reference when the installer is here.

I hope I get a good installer, but if not, I"ll just tell him/her to just install the dish and I'll take care ot the rest.

Question: I currently have a Terk multiswitch. Do I have to swap it with the zinwell?


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Craig,
> 
> Thanks for all the tips. I'll print out the pdf. for reference when the installer is here.
> 
> ...


You will HAVE to use the Zinwell. The older TERK will not pass the new HD channels. They are sent out of the switch on the same bandwidth that the OTA signals used to be on. That is why you cannot hook your OTA antenna to the Zinwell. If you want OTA signals, you have to have a third coax running to the HR20's in order to get it.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

bixfisher said:


> You will HAVE to use the Zinwell. The older TERK will not pass the new HD channels. They are sent out of the switch on the same bandwidth that the OTA signals used to be on. That is why you cannot hook your OTA antenna to the Zinwell. If you want OTA signals, you have to have a third coax running to the HR20's in order to get it.


Or, I can use diplexers to run OTA as long as I put them after the BBC's correct?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Are they still going to be making the hr20 with OTA?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a similar experience after getting the recorded message and then calling the installation line (888-763-7772). I think I got the same guy who acted confused about what I was calling about. After he told me the offer, I asked what my obligation would be since he didn't mention it... two year commitment with a prorated $20/mo cancellation charge. I told him I'd think about it. I don't want all my HR10's swapped out yet since I have not arrived at a method for controlling more than 2 HR20's in the same room.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

hiker said:


> I don't want all my HR10's swapped out yet since I have not arrived at a method for controlling more than 2 HR20's in the same room.


1 with IR 1 with RF


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

hiker said:


> I had a similar experience after getting the recorded message and then calling the installation line (888-763-7772). I think I got the same guy who acted confused about what I was calling about. After he told me the offer, I asked what my obligation would be since he didn't mention it... two year commitment with a prorated $20/mo cancellation charge. I told him I'd think about it. I don't want all my HR10's swapped out yet since I have not arrived at a method for controlling more than 2 HR20's in the same room.


What do you mean "controlling more than 2 hr20's in the same room?

Yeah, the kid on the phone seemed very confused and reluctant to say anything other than they would swap out units. Never any mention of anything else whatsover. I had to start asking various questions if I wanted to know anything more than my install date and the fact that they would swap out 2 hr10-250's. I think Directv is setting itself up for some seriously confused customers come billing time after the new installs.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> 1 with IR 1 with RF


I think he wants to control more than 2 in the same room. Can this be done? Can someone have 4 or 5 hr20's in a rack all with different remote codes?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> 1 with IR 1 with RF


Did you miss that I stated *more than two HR20's*? I have 8 HR10's in my HT and use one universal remote. I know what I need to do, but it will be expensive and lots of work.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> I think he wants to control more than 2 in the same room. Can this be done? Can someone have 4 or 5 hr20's in a rack all with different remote codes?


There are only two IR control sets for the HR20 and 9 for the HR10. I use a Universal Remote Control MX-3000 to control all my components. What I need to do is add the URC matched RF control base stations that have addressable emitter ports and place an IR emitter on each of the HR20's IR windows. It's the same system I now use to control identical TV's in the same room. It's just upped the cost of this project by several $100's and more complexity I don't need.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

hiker said:


> .... I have 8 HR10's in my HT ....


 You do realize it's only television?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

l8er said:


> You do realize it's only television?


 It's more, SundayTicket and 8 games viewable.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

av1 and Direcv settings on the remote. Also since you use the last 4 didgits of the RID number when you set the remote to RF my guess is it could be infinite, each remote would be "assigned" to a specific RID.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> av1 and Direcv settings on the remote. Also since you use the last 4 didgits of the RID number when you set the remote to RF my guess is it could be infinite, each remote would be "assigned" to a specific RID.


Thanks, but no thanks. I don't want to juggle 7 or 8 remotes. And I've read that the HR20's RF control is flaky.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hiker said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I don't want to juggle 7 or 8 remotes. And I've read that the HR20's RF control is flaky.


In many environments the RF remote is more problematic, to be sure. I use both IR and RF, and there is considerably more keybounce with the RF remote, as well as making skip to tick unusable in RF mode.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well then I guess you have more issues than just working more than 2 HR20's in the same room........... Don't you need 1 remote for 1, 1 for 2, 1 for 3 and so on? and if you accidentally set 1 to zero..... wow what a mess because that would reset all of the receivers to zero.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Well then I guess you have more issues than just working more than 2 HR20's in the same room........... Don't you need 1 remote for 1, 1 for 2, 1 for 3 and so on? and if you accidentally set 1 to zero..... wow what a mess because that would reset all of the receivers to zero.


I have one remote, URC MX-3000. It can control 256 different devices. I have 9 of those devices setup for TiVos 1 through 9 using different IR command sets, therefore I can control each TiVo separately with the one MX-3000 remote. You are right, I can't use the 0 TiVo command set since that is the master set.

Now, the HR20 has only 2 IR commands sets, so I need another solution. That's where I intend to use the MX-3000 option to add an RF base station and use separately addressable IR emitters (sometimes called blasters) for each HR20. With this setup, the MX-3000 does not transmit IR directly, but sends an RF signal to the RF base station which sends the IR command to the localized emitter stuck to the HR20's window. The IR command can only be seen by the one HR20 that is separately addressed by the base station. Actually, since one base station can address only 6 devices, I'll need 2 for all 8 HR20's.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm sorry - I'm just sitting here laughing. Yup, the joke could very well be on me, but I have 2 HR10-250s, two Series 2 Stand Alone TiVos and a Series 2 with DVD Burner all set to use different TiVo codes (and I actually juggle 4 remotes to control those - I ABHOR universal remotes!).

That brings me to my 5 HR20s and 1 HR21. Yup, all connected to the same TV as the other stuff mentioned above. How do I control all of those in the same room? Using the old-old fashioned TV remote! I have a small metal plate with a 90 degree bend on each HR20 that covers the remote sensor. When I want to use a different HR20? I get up out of my chair, slide the "blocker" back over the sensor I'm done with and slide the other "blocker" away from the sensor on the HR20 I now want to use! Works just fine for me. And I don't have to juggle D* remotes - the same one operates all of them in IR mode.

Like I said, joke may be on me, but sometimes I am WAY OK with the old fashioned method of doing things!

Heck, I even commissioned my niece (I had to explain that to her) to paint the "blockers" for a little color and style!


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

You guys with 8 dvr's have a real sickness you know.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I miss very FEW recordings because of conflicts or padding!


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> You guys with 8 dvr's have a real sickness you know.


Tell me about it!

Every specialist I have been to about the problem can't help and keep insisting I refill my prescription at 1-800-DIRECTTV


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

wavemaster said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Every specialist I have been to about the problem can't help and keep insisting I refill my prescription at 1-800-DIRECTTV


LOL, I thought I was bad with 3 tivo's. Some of these people are probably runnin' underground sports bars out of their basements.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm sorry - I'm just sitting here laughing. Yup, the joke could very well be on me, but I have 2 HR10-250s, two Series 2 Stand Alone TiVos and a Series 2 with DVD Burner all set to use different TiVo codes (and I actually juggle 4 remotes to control those - I ABHOR universal remotes!).
> 
> That brings me to my 5 HR20s and 1 HR21. Yup, all connected to the same TV as the other stuff mentioned above. How do I control all of those in the same room? Using the old-old fashioned TV remote! I have a small metal plate....


I'm laughing too! I was sure you were going to say you "have a small metal plate *in your head!" *:lol: You guys are totally insane!

I did mention that I have 5 DVRs on my account, didn't I? Do you think we can get a group discount on therapy? :grin:


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

It's not nice to laugh at those of us that have excessive DVR compulsion disorder. :ewww:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

:: Is starting the addiction ::
I found a Tivo for local pickup, and the new A/C is on its way for $20 (yea... no discounts even though I had 2 expd cards.)
Next comes my R15
:biggrin:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> ...I have a small metal plate with a 90 degree bend on each HR20 that covers the remote sensor. When I want to use a different HR20? I get up out of my chair, slide the "blocker" back over the sensor I'm done with and slide the other "blocker" away from the sensor on the HR20 I now want to use! Works just fine for me...


You can program one remote to control up to 3 different receivers much like your TiVo codes.

Sitting in your chair you just move the little slider at the top to whatever you want to control.

So to control 5 HR20's and 1 H21, you would need 2 regulation DIRECTV Remotes. You have to have at least 2 with the RF FCC sticker on the back.

Check out the:

Remote Control Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) 

In particular:

How to Setup 1 Remote to Control Up to 3 HR20's in RF mode

Are you just messing with us? Did I just fall for a joke? Is it really possible that 20 tuners on one TV would not show all the programs you want to watch at one time so you have an H21 as well?

- Craig


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

onin24eagle said:


> You guys with 8 dvr's have a real sickness you know.


If 8's a sickness, what's 13?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> If 8's a sickness, what's 13?


I guess you're compensating for lack of something. :lol:

Seriously, please elaborate on why in the world you need 13?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I hold illegal **** fights at my place and broadcast them to South American countries.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> I guess you're compensating for lack of something. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, please elaborate on why in the world you need 13?


Master bedroom
Add'l bedroom
Add'l bedroom
Add'l bedroom
Office
Garage
Living room
Rec room
-- Thats 8 --
Poolhouse LivRm
Poolhouse BdRm
-- Theres 10 --
RV Living rm
RV Mstr Bdrm
RV Garage
--Theres 13--
Plus the unit in my truck with the tracvision
Plus the unit in my boat

Now, if you wanna have more fun, throw in a vacation home.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, not exactly, but I DO have two in my master BR and four in my living room. Two main reasons why I keep some older units like HR10-250s and HDVR2s activated: (1) DLB and (2) downloading recordings to burn to DVDs, along with MRV--both of which the HDVR2s handle flawlessly.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, not exactly, but I DO have two in my master BR and four in my living room. Two main reasons why I keep some older units like HR10-250s and HDVR2s activated: (1) DLB and (2) downloading recordings to burn to DVDs, along with MRV--both of which the HDVR2s handle flawlessly.


What is DLB and MRV?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> What is DLB and MRV?


Dual Live Buffer (I cant explain exactly how that one works) &
Multi-Room Viewing (watching the same program in 2 rooms/2 TV's)


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

CJTE said:


> Dual Live Buffer (I cant explain exactly how that one works) &
> Multi-Room Viewing (watching the same program in 2 rooms/2 TV's)


Okay, i get the DLB thing as i use it for football games.

But, how can I watch the same program in 2 different rooms at the same time? And, If I could, why would I?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Okay, i get the DLB thing as i use it for football games.
> 
> But, how can I watch the same program in 2 different rooms at the same time? And, If I could, why would I?


Ever throw a party?
So big that you couldnt fit everyone in the same room?

Ive got a decent size living room and a very large addition (its a rec room).
When the addition fills up, people start moving to my living room.

Theoretically, my living room has a standard receiver, but we want to watch whatever in HD, thats where Multi-room viewing comes into play. The HD receiver in my rec room could send out a signal to the projecter in there, and the HD TV in my living room.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

CJTE said:


> Ever throw a party?
> So big that you couldnt fit everyone in the same room?
> 
> Ive got a decent size living room and a very large addition (its a rec room).
> ...


See, that is why I ask the obvious questions. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually Multiroom Viewing would be the ability to watch something recorded on DVR #1 on DVR #2.

I had this with my ReplayTV DVRs. You could actually be watching a program on the Living Room DVR and stop it. Then go to the bedroom DVR and start playing were you left off in the Living Room. When you’re done in the bedroom, stop it again. When you got back to the living room you could play again and it would ask you if you wanted to resume where you were when you left the bedroom or where you where in the living room. This worked great as the program was streamed over the network real time and didn't use any additional disk space in the bedroom.

You also had the ability to schedule a program to record on a different DVR in the house if there was a conflict on the DVR you were using.

Great stuff! I can't wait to be able to do this with the DIRECTV DVRs. Hopfully it will come some day.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

BkwSoft said:


> Actually Multiroom Viewing would be the ability to watch something recorded on DVR #1 on DVR #2.
> 
> I had this with my ReplayTV DVRs. You could actually be watching a program on the Living Room DVR and stop it. Then go to the bedroom DVR and start playing were you left off in the Living Room. When you're done in the bedroom, stop it again. When you got back to the living room you could play again and it would ask you if you wanted to resume where you were when you left the bedroom or where you where in the living room. This worked great as the program was streamed over the network real time and didn't use any additional disk space in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


There are multiple definitions of MRV, your definition is absolutely correct.
There are also receivers that allow you to watch 2 programs, 2 seperate TVs, 1 receiver.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as DIRECTV is pushing themselves as the HDTV source I don’t see them doing MVR ala DISH in 1 Receiver 2 TVs. In order to push this out to the masses like DISH does you need to provide a RF modulator for the second set.

While digital RF commercial modulators (QAM/ 8VSB) have been coming down to acceptable prices (for commercial applications). I have yet to see anything near consumer level yet to come into play. Even the commercial modulators still require an external source of DVB compliant data so you would probably have a solution that would require two access cards in order to decode multiple sat streams to a DVB compliant signal. The existing DVRs out there get away with this as they record the raw data from the satellite to the drive and decode it on playback.

Even with DISH the second set is vanilla NTSC even with their HD receiver.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

Well, am I ever glad I called the local install company Premier. I'll try to give as many details as possible, but also try to keep from writing a novel.

Called Premier locally to verify install for tomorrow of 2 HD-DVR's, Dish, and multiswitch.

Girl at Premier said all I'm getting is a dish, and connected me to another guy who said the same thing. (Keep in mind that I had already verified the other day with Premier nationally that they were in fact installing everything i mentioned.) This guy tells me to call D*. Instead I call the national premier and they verify it's only a dish install. They say call D*, so I do.

Nice girl at D* says sorry, we'll fix it all, and my total will be $598. What!!!!!!!!!! How can it go from FREE on Tuesday to $598 today? She couldn't tell me how, but offered me credits of $312 over the next year if I pay the $598. I told her to cancel my install for tomorrow, and that I had no intention of paying anything for something that was promised for free. She said she wanted to connect me to another dept. I asked which one, and she said Winback dept. I said OK. 

Winback guy ended up saying they would fix it all, charge me $598 + tax, and then he would escalate to get me a credit to offset the full amount. I said fine.

WTF, are they doing at D*? I'm sure glad I called today, or the installer would have been here with just a dish tomorrow. The saga continues...


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

From my prior post you can see I was promised a charge of $598 on my bill. I got the charge on my bill immediately on the 9th. As of today D* still has yet to credit the charge of $598 off of my bill. I just sent them an email to ask why no credit? We'll see what they have to say. If they charge my credit card $598 after I told them I have no intention of paying for DVR's I was promised for free, I will be more than a bit upset.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Get ready to be upset, based upon my experiences.


----------



## slimline (Oct 30, 2007)

i think you all need help ........lol


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Update:
> 
> From my prior post you can see I was promised a charge of $598 on my bill. I got the charge on my bill immediately on the 9th. As of today D* still has yet to credit the charge of $598 off of my bill. I just sent them an email to ask why no credit? We'll see what they have to say. If they charge my credit card $598 after I told them I have no intention of paying for DVR's I was promised for free, I will be more than a bit upset.


How about talking with Retention? Or have you already gone that route?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

sean10780 said:


> How about talking with Retention? Or have you already gone that route?


If you've read my posts, you now the route I've gone. No, I did not call up and say "cancel service." And, if you read all of my posts, you'll know why I didn't do that. Why would I go to retention when they called me to begin with and offered me 2 HR20's for free?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Here is a the reply email to mine asking where my credit is.



11/13/2007 07:27 AM 
Dear Mr. XXXXXX,

Thanks for writing concerning the equipment charge on your DIRECTV bill. I see that you’ve been with us for almost 13 years now and we recognize you as a valued and loyal customer. We want you to know we appreciate your business. I apologize for any inconvenience this mix-up may have caused.

I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it to a specialist who will research your e-mail and follow up with you within the next 24 hours. For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-888-355-7530 during business hours from 6:05 AM - 1 AM ET Daily.

Thank you for your patience and understanding and for providing us with the opportunity to be of service to you. Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely, 

Mxxx A.
Employee ID xxxxxxxxx 
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

paulsown said:


> Get ready to be upset, based upon my experiences.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

It sounded kind of fishy from the beginning. A friend of mine called recently to upgrade to HD and they basically had NO offers for current customers. Good Luck


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

I just got a email from Directv saying a credit of $163 was placed on my account. I went to check and sure enough it's there. Funny thing is I have no idea why I got the credit, and the email doesn't say why. I hope they don't think that is all they are gonna credit me instead of the $598 plus tax. Directv is really got me wondering if they have a clue.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

update:

I didn't realize that prior to my last post Directv called and left a message on my machine saying I'd have a credit of $598 plus tax by the end of the day. Good news is they plan on giving me the credit. Bad news is the credit they gave me was only $163 I mentioned in my last post. guess I'll have to call or email them tomorrow. The saga continues...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That leaves a balance of $435, to be reimbursed at $5/month for the next 87 months.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> That leaves a balance of $435, to be reimbursed at $5/month for the next 87 months.


Hah, yeah, it wouldn't surprise me it they try to do that.

The $598 credit they promised by the end of business yesterday never showed up, so I sent an email this morning asking them where my credit is. I also told them to take the credit of $163 back since I am not owed a credit in that amount. We'll see what happens...


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, what do you know. I just got 3 emails showing credits to my account. Not sure why they are doing this in 4 separate credits, and I don't care as long as they do what they say they would. It appears they are stepping up to the plate. Here is a copy of a portion of my bill as of now.

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
11/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR $-35.00 $-2.63 
11/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR $-200.00 $-15.00 
11/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR $-200.00 $-15.00 
11/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR $-163.00 $-12.23 
11/09/2007 xxxxxxxx188 HD-DVR $598.00 $44.86 

So, looks like for now, I'm back to getting 2 HR120 DVR's, 5 lnb dish, switch, and install for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FXDB (Nov 14, 2007)

"Lurking is strong in this one" First post..go easy 

First..Huge THANKS to Milominderbender for the basic script on getting an upgrade.

Called this morning.. got to Retention... told them about wanting to upgrade and concern over "up front costs" .... 10 sec delay to look at account and

" I see you have been a LONG time customer, will give you the new DVR for shipping cost only and when can we schedule the install, is tommorrow morning too soon ? "

So there ya go, no whinning, no hair tearing. hung up and checked email.. there was charge and credit on account, and not 2 min later, an automated call confirming the install date and time.

Couldnt have been any more painless.

Dallas area, old HR10-250, no sports packages at all, Choice+HD+DVR only


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

FXDB said:


> "Lurking is strong in this one" First post..go easy
> 
> First..Huge THANKS to Milominderbender for the basic script on getting an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Yeeaaa, they set it up as a replacement of your HR10-250, but failed to tell you. However, they dont want your HR10-250 back so... No worries.

Congrats, and, although you've been a long time lurker, welcome to the community.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

FXDB said:


> "Lurking is strong in this one" First post..go easy
> 
> First..Huge THANKS to Milominderbender for the basic script on getting an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your upgrade. Going the retention route like you did was what I had planned on doing until I got the call from them saying they would upgrade me with 2 new DVR's for free.


----------



## pet575 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Onin24eagle*, I'm confused by your recent posts. Did they installer come and do all the work yet? Did they install a new dish, multiswitch, and 2 HD DVR's? If so, did the installer charge you for the multiswitch?

I'm scheduled for a new dish and single HD DVR install a week from Saturday. I've purchased a multiswitch of my own-should I send it back?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

pet575 said:


> *Onin24eagle*, I'm confused by your recent posts. Did they installer come and do all the work yet? Did they install a new dish, multiswitch, and 2 HD DVR's? If so, did the installer charge you for the multiswitch?
> 
> I'm scheduled for a new dish and single HD DVR install a week from Saturday. I've purchased a multiswitch of my own-should I send it back?


No, they have not been out to install anything. They were gonna come out last Sat, but when I found out it was for just a dish I cancelled. Now, they are supposed to come out on the 24th to install a new dish, multiswitch, and 2 HR20/21 DVR's. They are supposed to do this all for FREE.


----------



## pet575 (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like we're both getting installed on the same day. Guess I can return my multiswitch if they don't charge me for the one they install. If they want to charge me for it, they can just use the one I bought and like it. Should be the same one- a Zinnell.

Good luck-guess we can swap war stories two weeks from now.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

pet575 said:


> *Onin24eagle*, I'm confused by your recent posts. Did they installer come and do all the work yet? Did they install a new dish, multiswitch, and 2 HD DVR's? If so, did the installer charge you for the multiswitch?
> 
> I'm scheduled for a new dish and single HD DVR install a week from Saturday. I've purchased a multiswitch of my own-should I send it back?


Sorry, didn't see the part about buying your own multiswitch. Yes, I would let them give you one for free, and return yours.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

pet575 said:


> Looks like we're both getting installed on the same day. Guess I can return my multiswitch if they don't charge me for the one they install. If they want to charge me for it, they can just use the one I bought and like it. Should be the same one- a Zinnell.
> 
> Good luck-guess we can swap war stories two weeks from now.


I'm not sure of the model # of switch, but it is Zinwell they use.

Yes, hopefully we can swap good stories. Mine to this point has been a nightmare. I can't ***** too much though since i'm getting upgraded for free.


----------



## pet575 (Sep 24, 2007)

That's it- Zinwell 6x8. My experience has not been bad so far. Hopefully that continues. I'll use your experience as a learning tool and confirm everything over the phone when they call me prior to coming out.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

Got a very nice email and voice mail from Directv thanking me for being a customer since '94 and letting me know my credits have been applied. So, Directv's biggest fan is still Directv's biggest fan.


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

FXDB said:


> "Lurking is strong in this one" First post..go easy
> 
> First..Huge THANKS to Milominderbender for the basic script on getting an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Glad someone got the deals. I called on Sunday, for the 3rd time, and got the dvr for 99 with 12 months free hd access so it offsets. Been with them over 11 years, never upgraded unless we paid for it. I was told it depended on the units you have on what deal you get. You'd figure one unit 7 yrs old, the other dvr over 3, oh well. Glad you got it.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

onin24eagle said:


> Well, what do you know. I just got 3 emails showing credits to my account. Not sure why they are doing this in 4 separate credits, and I don't care as long as they do what they say they would. It appears they are stepping up to the plate. Here is a copy of a portion of my bill as of now.
> 
> Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
> 11/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR $-35.00 $-2.63
> ...


Any guess as to why my bill above in the quote showed HD-DVR line items, and today I check my account and the same lines show up as "HD Legacy Swap CRD?"

See:

11/14/2007 HD Legacy Swap Crd($35.00)($2.63)
11/14/2007 HD Legacy Swap Crd($200.00)($15.00)
11/14/2007 HD Legacy Swap Crd($200.00)($15.00)
11/13/2007 HD Legacy Swap Crd($163.00)($12.23)
11/09/2007XXXXXXXX188Charge$598.00$44.86

What is "legacy" anyway?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

To me the term HD Legacy Swap would refer to swapping an HR10-250 for an HR20/21. Whether that is what is inferred or why that shows like that on your bill, I couldn't say.


----------



## brownmik (Nov 19, 2007)

Since I made use of the knowledge from this board, I felt I should post my HR10-250 upgrade experience:

1st call: $299 up front, free HBO+Stars for 6 months
2nd call: $199 up front, free HD for 1 year
3rd call: $99 up front, free HD for 6 months

I accepted the 3rd offer - I felt $39 net was about the best deal I was going to get. The CSR from the 2nd call told me that they weren't allowed to do the $0 thing anymore (which jives what other folks here had said recently), so I figured I'd better just do it.

Oddly, the first installation date they have is Dec 19th. A month from now? Ah, well...

Thanks again to all the folks who posted, especially Milominderbinder2!

Mike B


----------



## DXSOUNDCO (Oct 29, 2006)

every receiver has it's own rf code -it's the last six digits of the rid number. You probably have to use multiple remotes but maybe you can use av1 & av2 also? worth a try... DanInDesMoines


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

DXSOUNDCO said:


> every receiver has it's own rf code -it's the last six digits of the rid number. You probably have to use multiple remotes but maybe you can use av1 & av2 also? worth a try... DanInDesMoines


Good advice, but to whom are you referring?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

Got a call from Premier the install company. They called to verify my install on Sat., but then she said I wasn't scheduled. She then wanted to know if I wanted install on Wednesday the 28th. I said "no, I want install this Sat like I was supposed to get." She finally admitted I had an appointment for Sat, and asked if I wanted to keep that appointment. DUH!  After that I thougt I'd better confirm just what they planned on installing. She did in fact confirm my install of 2 HD-DVR's, Dish, and multiswitch. We'll see how it goes Sat I guess.


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> What is "legacy" anyway?


Well, according to the dictionary... 

leg·a·cy /ˈlɛgəsi/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[leg-uh-see] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, plural -cies.
1.	Law. a gift of property, esp. personal property, as money, by will; a bequest.
2.	anything handed down from the past, as from an ancestor or predecessor: the legacy of ancient Rome.
3.	an applicant to or student at a school that was attended by his or her parent.
4.	*Obsolete.* the office, function, or commission of a legate.
-adjective
5.	*of or pertaining to old or outdated computer hardware, software, or data that, while still functional, does not work well with up-to-date systems.*


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, today is the supposed to be install day. I was told 8 to 12, but when they called yesterday to confirm the install they told my Wife 7 to 11. Either way it's now 10:23 and no word from the installer. Man, I hope they show and it all goes smooth. I have already disconnected my multiswitch, diplexers, and all the receivers, so everything will be ready for the installer. I'll update later.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

onin24eagle said:


> Well, today is the supposed to be install day. I was told 8 to 12, but when they called yesterday to confirm the install they told my Wife 7 to 11. Either way it's now 10:23 and no word from the installer. Man, I hope they show and it all goes smooth. I have already disconnected my multiswitch, diplexers, and all the receivers, so everything will be ready for the installer. I'll update later.


Installer just called to say he'll be late, but will be here about 1:30. I asked what model DVR's I'm getting and he said HR20's. I told him good, because I wanted to diplex OTA. He said I can't do that, but I said I thought you could if done after the BBC's. I hope I will be able to use diplexers.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I just helped a friend do this last night. The BBC goes before the diplexer. It worked perfectly. He added his multiswitch after we got it working and that worked great too.



onin24eagle said:


> Installer just called to say he'll be late, but will be here about 1:30. I asked what model DVR's I'm getting and he said HR20's. I told him good, because I wanted to diplex OTA. He said I can't do that, but I said I thought you could if done after the BBC's. I hope I will be able to use diplexers.


----------



## jn185000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not sure what all the issues are other then the fact the HR20DVR has some problems, the pictures are clear, not all the HD channels come in, there seems to to still be issues with some channels. We got the free upgrade and we received exactly what the agent said we would get. All was well with the installation and equipment.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

jmh139 said:


> I just helped a friend do this last night. The BBC goes before the diplexer. It worked perfectly. He added his multiswitch after we got it working and that worked great too.


The way I understand it the sequence should be multiswitch>BBC>diplexer>diplexer>receiver.

Is that not correct?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, now it's 2:42, and no word from the installer again. So much for the being an hour and a half late. Starting to get upset, but trying to remain calm. I'm supporsed to go to a Family belated Thanksgiving Dinner tonight, and now I'm worried if the installer shows up, can he finish in time. UUUUGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yep, that is what he did.



onin24eagle said:


> The way I understand it the sequence should be multiswitch>BBC>diplexer>diplexer>receiver.
> 
> Is that not correct?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Installer just called to ask if they sent another tech to my home. NO! He said they were supposed to send another tech at 2:00. He said he is on the way, so the plot thickens.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay, installer did show at 4:00. I told him he could mount the dish and I'd mount the multiswitch and hook up both the HR20's. Yes, they actually did bring the HR20's I requested, so I will have OTA options. I haven't had time to play with anything yet since the installer didn't leave until 6:15. I was supposed to be at a family dinner at 5:00, so as soon as he finished I bolted. Now I'm to tired to play, so I'll mess with everything tomorrow. One thing I do like though is the simultaneous output of all resolutions. I write more later on.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I am glad to hear that someone did show up - AND that you got the receivers you requested!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Okay, installer did show at 4:00. I told him he could mount the dish and I'd mount the multiswitch and hook up both the HR20's. Yes, they actually did bring the HR20's I requested, so I will have OTA options. I haven't had time to play with anything yet since the installer didn't leave until 6:15. I was supposed to be at a family dinner at 5:00, so as soon as he finished I bolted. Now I'm to tired to play, so I'll mess with everything tomorrow. One thing I do like though is the simultaneous output of all resolutions. I write more later on.


Glad things worked out for you even though they was a little late. Keep us posted and enjoy all this wonderful HD


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> I am glad to hear that someone did show up - AND that you got the receivers you requested!


Thanks! I am also very glad. Now I have to get busy learning, wiring, programming remotes, etc.



gulfwarvet said:


> Glad things worked out for you even though they was a little late. Keep us posted and enjoy all this wonderful HD


Man, I already was enjoying HD, but hell, I even have the weather channel in HD now.  Directv rocks!!!


----------



## pet575 (Sep 24, 2007)

Good to hear yours went well. My guy actually showed up within the 8-12 time frame. No confirmation call the day before, so I couldn't discuss anything with anyone prior to them coming. Didn't even know who it would be. Was too busy with the holidays to call DirecTV and find out. 

He says, "Got your HD DVR for installation." 
I ask, "You've got the new dish, too, right?"
Blank look.
"What about the multiswitch?"
Blank look.

Apparently the H20 sitting in operation in my master bedroom made the DirecTV computer think that we already also had the new dish, so it didn't do a work order for either the new dish or multiswitch. So, they had to work everything up again because he didn't have a dish or a multiswitch with him (how does a DirecTV installer not have that stuff with him just in case? Never understood that.)


Now, I'm scheduled for this Saturday. He took the DVR with him, but said I'd get an HR21. He wouldn't leave it behind since they weren't hooking it to a new dish. Next Saturday should be interesting.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

pet575 said:


> Good to hears yours went well. My guy actually showed up within the 8-12 time frame. No confirmation call the day before, so I couldn't discuss anything with anyone prior to them coming. Didn't even know who it would be. Was too busy with the holidays to call DirecTV and find out.
> 
> He says, "Got your HD DVR for installation."
> I ask, "You've got the new dish, too, right?"
> ...


Because they have a bear of a time getting the equipment specified on their job list, so getting extra equipment is a pretty rare occurance, especially recently with the HD upgrades.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

pet575 said:


> Good to hears yours went well. My guy actually showed up within the 8-12 time frame. No confirmation call the day before, so I couldn't discuss anything with anyone prior to them coming. Didn't even know who it would be. Was too busy with the holidays to call DirecTV and find out.
> 
> He says, "Got your HD DVR for installation."
> I ask, "You've got the new dish, too, right?"
> ...


Wow, Hope it goes well Saturday for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know I got my bill, and I did, in fact, get the 2 new HR20-100's, dish, switch, and installation for free. So far, I don't miss my Tivo's at all. I'm loving all the new HD channels, so life is good.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Great!


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting your experience, *onin24eagle*. I've just gotten the 888-763-7772 number calls for upgrading myself, and have been looking around for others' experiences before I pick up that phone! :goodjob:


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome, Glad everything worked out for you and you got everything for free.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Thanks for posting your experience, *onin24eagle*. I've just gotten the 888-763-7772 number calls for upgrading myself, and have been looking around for others' experiences before I pick up that phone! :goodjob:


You are welcome. Give them a call, and make sure to document ALL communication with names of the people you spoke to. Ask as many questions as possible until you are comfortable, and definitely follow up with the LOCAL install company to verify the complete order. Good luck.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

sean10780 said:


> Awesome, Glad everything worked out for you and you got everything for free.


Now, if they would just give me Superfan for free.


----------



## reid_86 (Nov 28, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> I thougt I would document my experience with a "FREE" HD-DVR upgrade.
> 
> First, the other day I got a message to call Directv ASAP regarding HD equipment and channels because I was not getting all the channels, and eventually would lose all of the ones I do get.
> 
> ...


what everyone fails to realize is that all this has to deal with just tv... none of this is absolutely necessary to survive. And personally you are lucky that they offered to do it for free. Just the two new hr20's or hr21's cost about $749 each. so already youre getting almost $1500 in free equipment, and that isnt including the dish you might need or the wideband multiswitch you will need. I guess i dont realize why everyone complains about the cost of programming when you get the equipment for so cheap. And you dont have to have hd tv or tv at all, you can just watch pbs ota if you really want to not have to pay for everything. And dont forget that directv dish and cable are businesses here to profit, so with the millions of customers they have and the millions of customers who have hd equipment, how do you think they can pay for that. And the two satellites that launched this year, for the new hd channels, cost the company well over a million dollars each.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

reid_86 said:


> what everyone fails to realize is that all this has to deal with just tv... none of this is absolutely necessary to survive. And personally you are lucky that they offered to do it for free. Just the two new hr20's or hr21's cost about $749 each. so already youre getting almost $1500 in free equipment, and that isnt including the dish you might need or the wideband multiswitch you will need. I guess i dont realize why everyone complains about the cost of programming when you get the equipment for so cheap. And you dont have to have hd tv or tv at all, you can just watch pbs ota if you really want to not have to pay for everything. And dont forget that directv dish and cable are businesses here to profit, so with the millions of customers they have and the millions of customers who have hd equipment, how do you think they can pay for that. And the two satellites that launched this year, for the new hd channels, cost the company well over a million dollars each.


I'm not sure what your point is here. DirecTV is a huge corporation, not some naive old lady being swindled out of money. They have teams of lawyers, and business executives helping to run their very, very successful business. Nobody here is advocating stealing from, or taking advantage of DirecTV here. (Are you suggesting that DirecTV is just getting by on luck, a wing, and a prayer, and not good business sense.)

We pay them well for their service. They make billions, and can afford to offer deals to keep their customers.


----------



## reid_86 (Nov 28, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Or, I can use diplexers to run OTA as long as I put them after the BBC's correct?


you cant use diplexers in the installation if you plan on using hd equipment


----------



## reid_86 (Nov 28, 2007)

man_rob said:


> I'm not sure what your point is here. DirecTV is a huge corporation, not some naive old lady being swindled out of money. They have teams of lawyers, and business executives helping to run their very, very successful business. Nobody here is advocating stealing from, or taking advantage of DirecTV here. (Are you suggesting that DirecTV is just getting by on luck, a wing, and a prayer, and not good business sense.)
> 
> We pay them well for their service. They make billions, and can afford to offer deals to keep their customers.


the point is that we arent talking about your power or gas bill or rent... we are talking about tv. If you dont want to have to pay for it then you obviously dont want it bad enough. its just tv, no one is gonna die here


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

reid_86 said:


> the point is that we arent talking about your power or gas bill or rent... we are talking about tv. If you dont want to have to pay for it then you obviously dont want it bad enough. its just tv, no one is gonna die here


Nobody has said they are trying to get their Directv service free.


----------



## pet575 (Sep 24, 2007)

The point of this discussion is to get the best deal for yourself. You think DTV is going to call you and say, "We want to make a little bit lower profit-how about some free stuff"? Do you know how many people out there just pay it without looking for ways to get a better deal?

If your point is that we are all wasting our time "worrying" about something that is "just TV" then fine. Leave the site and cancel your username. Otherwise, understand that the point of this discussion (and much of the site) is to spread information and knowledge to its members so that more people can get more out of the service they are already paying for.

Is your point that one should not try to maximize return on every dollar spent? If so, I would suggest a lesson in economics. Maybe you'll learn that next semester?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

reid_86 said:


> what everyone fails to realize is that all this has to deal with just tv... none of this is absolutely necessary to survive. And personally you are lucky that they offered to do it for free. Just the two new hr20's or hr21's cost about $749 each. so already youre getting almost $1500 in free equipment, and that isnt including the dish you might need or the wideband multiswitch you will need. I guess i dont realize why everyone complains about the cost of programming when you get the equipment for so cheap. And you dont have to have hd tv or tv at all, you can just watch pbs ota if you really want to not have to pay for everything. And dont forget that directv dish and cable are businesses here to profit, so with the millions of customers they have and the millions of customers who have hd equipment, how do you think they can pay for that. And the two satellites that launched this year, for the new hd channels, cost the company well over a million dollars each.


Dude, really not sure why you are quoting me on this. Your comments don't even relate to what I said in my quote. I've been with Directv since 1994, and never once have I felt like I paid too much for programming. Never once have I not paid for my own equipment HD or not. I've probably purchased at least 10 receivers over the years, and never once complained about it. All this thread was started for is to show others my experience with the free ugrade DIRCETV OFFERED ME, and not something I called asking for. Yes, there was some confusion which you know about if you read the whole thread, but in the end Directv lived up to their original promise to upgrade me for free.



reid_86 said:


> you cant use diplexers in the installation if you plan on using hd equipment


Yes, I can and am using diplexers. It is actually working quite well, as I am watching OTA now on a diplexed line.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

reid_86,

Welcome to DBSTalk!!! :welcome_s

I'm sure after you've spent some time reading through threads and learning from the wisdom of some of the sages on the site, you'll come to find that some of the statements you've made above just aren't true and maybe not be so quick to judge (that referring to omni24eagle's motives).

This is a great bunch of people - willing to help out and willing to learn from others. I hope you come to enjoy this site as much as a LOT of us have. And you will make more friends with honey!


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

reid_86 said:


> And personally you are lucky that they offered to do it for free. Just the two new HR20's or HR21's cost about $749 each.


These things are worth about $300, tops. They must have some strong _pakalolo_ in Montana :lol:



reid_86 said:


> And you don't have to have HD TV or TV at all, you can just watch PBS OTA if you really want to not have to pay for everything.


Ever consider the fact that some of us can't get HD OTA? I live snuggled up against the base of the Southern California foothills and the signals from Mt. Wilson go zooming way over my head. On a good day I am lucky to get KCBS 9.1 and KCAL 9.1, and if the antenna - a HUGE Blake JBX-21 aerial on the roof, btw - even gets blown a few millimeters off-course, I lose those as well. I am actually hoping DirecTV upgrades me to an HR21 because OTA is pointless to me, living where I do.

Bottom line, DirecTV called _me_, if they want to offer me a nice upgrade deal (oh, and don't forget Riot, gotta re-up my 2-year agreement with DirecTV that has long since expired) for free, who am I to argue? 

I fully applaud *onin24eagle* for sticking to his guns and getting what he was promised!


----------



## bigmixx (Sep 14, 2006)

I called the 888-763-7772 number and asked about upgrading to the new HD-DVR and they gave me the upgrade free of charge along with 3 months free HD package. I checked my account online and they're showing an HR20 to be installed. I didn't have to haggle or anything. The call lasted 6-7 minutes.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Bigmixx!!

Glad to hear of a positive experience!


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I fully applaud *onin24eagle* for sticking to his guns and getting what he was promised!


And I appreciate it.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

Post-mortem to onin24eagle's excellent story:

I finally got off my butt and called DirecTV today for my "free" upgrade.

I tried to follow the DBSTalk FAQ script, but stumbled badly with the "mention other deals" part. :kickbutt:

The good news:

They've scheduled me for Feb. 2nd, free SlimLine 5-LNB dish, free H20 or H21 replacement for my old Sony SAT-HD300 STB, free HDMI cable.

The bad news:

Unfortunately, unlike onin24eagle I am not starting out with a DVR, so when I broached the "I'd like to get a DVR" I was told it would be $199 to upgrade from a straight H20/H21 swap :eek2:

I was also told that if I requested a DVR from them that they couldn't control whether I'd get an HR20 or an HR21 (he did say most all of the HR20's were snapped up by OTA users, obviously), but that if I wanted to get an HR21 specifically, "_Buy your own for $199 at Best Buy or Costco if you want an HR21_".

He also said I should be glad because it's been dropped down to $199 from $299! Erm yeah but personally I don't really feel like paying $200 for a box I _don't own_. :nono:

I was surprised to hear him say that they will _not_ run new RG6 cabling - "_You should have your own installed already_". (I have no idea whether my current cabling is RG6)

So, there you have it. Basic upgrade/replacement of my existing equipment free, but no offers of free/discounted programming packages or DVR upgrade.

Did I miss the boat by waiting too long or was I just not pushy enough? Do I call Customer Retention or realize I blew it and just suck it up?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

bigmixx said:


> I called the 888-763-7772 number and asked about upgrading to the new HD-DVR and they gave me the upgrade free of charge along with 3 months free HD package. I checked my account online and they're showing an HR20 to be installed. I didn't have to haggle or anything. The call lasted 6-7 minutes.


Congrats. Good to see some deals are still being issued

Getting fewer and farther between


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Post-mortem to onin24eagle's excellent story:
> 
> I finally got off my butt and called DirecTV today for my "free" upgrade.
> 
> ...


What's your background? How long a customer? How many and what type of receivers/dvr's?

Did they call you to say you would get a free upgrade? Just curious.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> What's your background? How long a customer? How many and what type of receivers/dvr's?
> 
> Did they call you to say you would get a free upgrade? Just curious.


I've been a customer since late 2003, just one receiver (Sony SAT-HD300), no DVRs.

I've been getting the automated calls offering the free upgrade for a while ... finally a couple of weeks ago the last automated message said "This is our 3rd and final attempt to reach you" so I thought I better call them back before they change their minds!

As I mentioned, unlike others I've seen in your thread who've said "I got 3 free months of HBO" or "free HD package" or whatever, I was not offered anything. I don't have a problem with that, but I would've liked to have gotten a swap-up to a DVR since buying a DVR now is just leasing it, you don't get to actually own it.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I've been a customer since late 2003, just one receiver (Sony SAT-HD300), no DVRs.
> 
> I've been getting the automated calls offering the free upgrade for a while ... finally a couple of weeks ago the last automated message said "This is our 3rd and final attempt to reach you" so I thought I better call them back before they change their minds!
> 
> As I mentioned, unlike others I've seen in your thread who've said "I got 3 free months of HBO" or "free HD package" or whatever, I was not offered anything. I don't have a problem with that, but I would've liked to have gotten a swap-up to a DVR since buying a DVR now is just leasing it, you don't get to actually own it.


If you're not under contract, I would say a call to retention may be worth a shot.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> If you're not under contract, I would say a call to retention may be worth a shot.


Update: I've since been in contact with someone from DirecTV and I'm all sorted out now for upgrading to an HD DVR model


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Update: I've since been in contact with someone from DirecTV and I'm all sorted out now for upgrading to an HD DVR model


Congrats, and don't worry if you get the HR21. There is a new OTA add-on piece available, or will be soon.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> Congrats, and don't worry if you get the HR21. There is a new OTA add-on piece available, or will be soon.


I'd probably prefer an HR21 as I'm up against the Foothills at the end of the San Fernando Valley and the OTA signals from Mt. Wilson above Pasadena zoom right overhead - I am lucky to pull in 1 or sometimes 2 stations at all, and one of the 2 is already provided as an HD local even with my present MPEG-2 system. I don't think I'll miss not having OTA.

I didn't get the DVR upgrade for free but DirecTV made me a nice deal so I'm happy 

Roll on Feb. 1st! Just in time for the Super Bowl, too.


----------

